#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Может у кого ест близко данные буддистов на юге?

## Kamla

Капма кагью знаю там точно есть. Есть что ещё? если знаете адрес поисковика, дайте пожалуйста.
Интересует Эйлат, Ашдод.

----------


## Elena

есть Дзогчен.........   :Stick Out Tongue:    на юге...

----------


## Kamla

кам он, давайте адресс. !! плиз. сегодня туда выезжаю, а ничего пока ещё не знаю.

----------


## Банзай

На каком Юге, уважаемая?, Юг большой.

----------


## Kamla

На юге Израиля, Банзаюшка.Эйлат.

----------


## Ассаджи

http://www.buddhanet.net/africame/m_eastdir.htm#israel

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

По-моему, кроме Оле Нидала, ничего там организованного нет, отдельные личности, не знаю проводят ли какие-то встречи или нет. А зачем вам? На красном море на пляже сядете в лотос и погнали :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

> А зачем вам? На красном море на пляже сядете в лотос и погнали


Почти так и будет. Есть кстати в кибуце  йутвета пара гелуг.(эт мне по сикрету сказали) а других нету... эх, и как это они там живут?

Спасибо Ассаджи!

----------


## Kamla

nu voobshem buddistov net na yuge...tam odni hristiane...=))

----------


## Банзай

Еще батюшке Хуэй Нэну заметили, что с буддистами на Юге туговастенько -)

----------


## Топпер

Посмотрите тему:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7200

----------


## dongen

есть община дзен школы Кванум.
адреса не знаю

----------


## Слава Эркин

Явне подойдёт?

----------


## Слава Эркин

Есть в Явне, только для серъёзных (но не суповых петухов<куриц>)

----------

